# Slip/TCS/Brake/ABS lights and gas gauge,heating system, speedometer and turn signals



## londonlucy (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought a 2005 Nissan Maxima SE about 18 months ago and it now has about 84,000 miles. It runs fine but is slow to accelerate out of a dead stop and the ABS,TCS,SLIP and BRAKE sensors are lit up all the time for the past couple of days. Then, the gas gauge, speedometer, turn signals and air/heat system won't light up/function as of yesterday. This all started a couple weeks ago when the car wouldn't start (the battery is almost brand new, makes me think fuel sensor?). It has started fine ever since and runs fine. I took it into the dealer last week but, of course, the sensor lights wouldn't come on. He suggested my tires were all bad and might get rid of the sensor lights if I replaced them.
I am going to replace the tires but am wondering if I should take it into the dealer first now that I am having all of these other issues that new tires alone probably won't fix?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Battery may be almost brand new, but is the charging system doing it's job? I would have the battery charged and tested, the battery cable connections inspected and then try to start it. If it starts, I would then test the charging system; should be between 13.5-15.0 bolts with and without loads "on." If not within spec, you may need an alternator, but check to make sure the charging system warning light illuminates with the key "on" and engine "off." If it's "on," then check the fusible links and make sure power is getting to the 10 gauge white wire to the back of the alternator. If it is, replace the alternator. If the charging system is ok, then you may want to take it to a shop. There was an issue with grounds on many mid-2000's Nissan where it could cause numerous issues along with setting a U1000 CAN system malfunction code; there was a TSB on the issue, but "no start" wasn't one of the issues, which makes me think a charging system issue would be more likely.


----------



## AltoRenfrew (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not following that... how could the tires be causing the ABS, TCS, etc lights to come on? 

It could be a fusible link (under the hood) that is intermittent.


----------



## IsuCk (Apr 1, 2012)

The two are not related. One has to do with the abs sensors and the second problem is because you (or previous owner) probably kept change on the little console in front of the LCD screen. There is a small "vent" between the plastic and the LCD screen and change or some other metal object went through and shorted the amp below it. That is why you have no turning signals, no tacho or speedo and the a/c unit is not working. You will need the dash taken apart and the unit replaced. It is the sad truth and if it is done by the dealer it will probably cost you around $450 - $500. A nickel and a dime killed mine. My " 15 cents" ...


----------

